# how do you keep your rabbits cool in the summer?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

mine currently have there runs in the shade with a cover over a bit of it, cold water in their bottles, freezes blocks and a bowl of ice water.

what do you do with yours?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine are in shade under the willow tree. They also have ice pods


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

I feed mine frozen veg when it gets too much as well as what has already been mentioned


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I feed mine frozen veg when it gets too much as well as what has already been mentioned


oooooo i never thought of that! may stick some of their greens in the freezer


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i fill a large juice bottle with water and freeze it then put in the run,but if its too bad smokey likes to be sprayed gentley with the mist setting on the hose pipe lol never tried the frozen veg you learn something new everyday :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Didnt know you could give them frozen veg lol, often thought about it!
I have made up some ice blocks in plastic containers with 50/50 apple juice/water which they love to lick, also popped some cut up apple in there to tempt them 
Also have a fan on in the shed, lots of shade and cold water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Didnt know you could give them frozen veg lol, often thought about it!
> I have made up some ice blocks in plastic containers with 50/50 apple juice/water which they love to lick, also popped some cut up apple in there to tempt them
> Also have a fan on in the shed, lots of shade and cold water.


I don't give them frozen veg that you can buy, I freeze fresh veg for them. Not sure why 

Oh and forgot about the fans I have dotted around for them


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

30C plus here this weekens - in and out.

We monitor temperature inside and outside, and use - 

natural shade/artificial shade (parasols,etc,)
ice pods
ice cubes in water
the fresh food buns are used to, dipped in water
fans everywhere! (non left for us!)
damp towels
reflective (silber backed) beach mats, silver up, as shades
freeze fresh foods bun used to into ice cubes
forzen dirnk bottles of water


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was planning on freezing fresh veg lol rather than already frozen stuff but as you say, not sure why, lol


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I know it is something you should do regularly anyway, but I always make sure to brush them a little more often too as they shed a lot more when it is hot and Storm appreciates it a lot... because Minion is the grumpiest rabbit otherwise 

My dad bought a fan that attached to the front of his rabbit hutch. Personally, I'm not sure how much of a good idea this was but the rabbits liked it. Honestly I think a fan a little more out of rabbit reach (despite this being a "pet friendly" one) is a better idea.


----------



## leveller (Sep 19, 2010)

I soak a large old towel with water and lay it out in the pen. They both seem to like lying full stretch out on it.


----------

